
Ask HN: iOS Devs: Where do you get your clients / projects? - selfthrow
I am a long time lurker here. I started solo 1 year back to try some product ideas, but, it didn&#x27;t work out yet.
As I am running out of cash, I am looking for projects especially building native mobile apps. I find it difficult and confusing thinking about how to attract such projects.<p>For background, I have published 10+ apps in the Appstore done while working for previous company. 90%+ of the work of these apps were done myself (excluding design). But, those are client apps for various companies, not as slick as Uber app and none of them have big downloads.<p>People telling there is lot of opportunity for mobile apps developers, but, I don&#x27;t see that sitting here in SE Asia.<p>If you are an independent iOS dev,
How do you get your projects and how much do you charge?
======
webtechgal
Not exactly into iOS dev but based on my experience, it might be worth
checking out the following:

1\. Freelancer.com 2\. PeoplePerHour.com 3\. Guru.com 4\. Upwork.com

All looked upon as 'fish markets' and 'sweat shops' by many which is not
entirely inaccurate, but you will frequently find decently paying jobs too.
You might have to struggle initially (with bottom-of-the-barrel jobs) in order
to build up your profile and get some reviews, but once you have a few under
your belt, things should start getting better. YMMV

~~~
selfthrow
Never tried any of these. I heard that upwork requires you to install tracker
which captures screen every few mins. How about the others?

Which one is the best in your opinion?

~~~
webtechgal
Generally speaking, most of such platforms allow either fixed-price or hourly
jobs to be posted and carried out. In case of hourly jobs, some sort of time-
tracking mechanism would obviously have to be in place. Not sure about Upwork
(haven't landed any job there) but Freelancer does have an app. (Haven't used
it because my workstation is CentOS and the linux version of their app is
broken.)

In my experience, Freelancer.com and PeoplePerHour.com are the top runners.
While the quality of buyers on PPH is noticeably better (mostly from
UK/Western Europe/North America/Australia), the deal-flow volume at Freelancer
is much higher. HTH and all the best.

